
Anthropologists Uncover Art by (Really) Old Masters–38,000 Year-Old Engravings - baalcat
http://www.nyu.edu/about/news-publications/news/2017/january/anthropologists-uncover-art-by--really--old-masters38-000-year-o.html
======
emersonrsantos
Prehistory studies changed my life. To think that humanity is here for 200000+
years really gives you a new perspective of society and of our own minds.

~~~
Omnius
Agreed and although it should be obvious the other thing that blows my mind is
that the intelligence is exactly the same only the base knowledge starting
point differs.

~~~
tiatia
This is up for debate. It is very well possible that you share very little
with then. You should read: the breakdown of the bikameral mind and the
creation of consciousness.

------
Animats
Nice. But not seeing the cow.

~~~
GrayShade
Ignore the indentations and look at the horizontal line. It's a cow's back.
The cow is looking right and its horns are visible.

